# SALE AGREED.Does this now mean no one else can view it?



## eco (16 Sep 2009)

Hi

just bought a house with my partner- contracts signed on our side just waiting on her to sign them which will be this week. 

Just looked up the house online on auctioneers and it says SALE AGREED on it. Does this now mean no one else can view it?

Edit- paid booking deposit and gave the rest of our deposit to solicitor- and paid for survay on house.


----------



## haminka1 (16 Sep 2009)

the EA would normally let anyone interested in the house know the house is gone and not arrange any viewings ...
also, why would vendors allow it if they are interested in the sale?


----------



## Mizen Head (16 Sep 2009)

Vendors would allow it as they might get a higher offer. 

*Sale Agreed*
The status of a property for sale, when the vendor has verbally accepted an offer from a buyer but contracts have not yet been exchanged.


----------



## Bronte (16 Sep 2009)

Sale agreed doesn't really mean anything until contacts are signed as the house can still be viewed and a higher bidder can take your place.  But in general the auctioneer will not arrange any more viewings and will tell prospective clients that the house is sale agreed.  In this market it's not something to worry about.


----------



## senni (16 Sep 2009)

how many auctioneers have it...could a second auctioneer sell it at a higher price....yes, its happening.


----------



## eco (24 Nov 2009)

we got it anyway ,and in it now


----------



## SparkRite (24 Nov 2009)

eco said:


> we got it anyway ,and in it now


 

And I wish you the VERY best of luck with it, now and in the future.


----------

